# ignition curve on turbo e16s



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im going to see what changes i can make on the curve, but the thing is that the distributor is electronic so its not that easy to mod. I also would need some advice in how advance should be, if im right, the ignition advance should be around 0 when full boost hits, right?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope
Take a look at this:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/e15et/message/45504


----------

